# bafle jahro 15



## lemall (Mar 6, 2008)

hola, les comento que termine de construir my bafle de 15  200 rms, despues de un largo tiempo, no me animaba, : - )
les comento que utilize mdf ( fibrofacil) de 15 mm, lo selle internamente con cola de carpintero, y les puse algunos  tornillitos, las medidas, del recinto acustico, se las pedi al fabricante, que amablemente, me dijo hasta el diametro del los tubos de sintonia. ( DESPUES DE 2 MESES DE ESPERA DE UNA RESPUESTA)
en fin luego de ensamblar las maderas, probe el woofer de 15, y era muy grave, carecia de medios y ni hablar de agudos, por lo que decidi comprar 1 driver para  reproducir medios, compre un driver marca voxium de   40 rms en 8 ohms, y para agudos 1 tweeter tambien marca voxium de 20 rms, pero no me quede conforme con el sonido , , al driver le puse un capacitor de 2.2 uf x 250v, y una resistencia de 10 wattt en serie, creeria, que tengo que ponerle un capacitor de  32 uf x 250v, para que reprodusca mas las voces ( tengola duda no quisiera quemarlo) , que es lo que me esta faltando, y el tweeter le puse un capacitor de 2,2 uf x 100v y 3 resistencias de 150 ohms en paralelo. PORQUE a my gusto esta muy suave para volumen bajo pero cuando subo el volumen le falta agudos, tendre que ponerle 1 tweeter mas?
espero sus recomendaciones, sobre el filtro, ose quisiera unos medios mas nitidos, algo sencillo sin utilizar una bobina de aire o ferrita, si no capacitor y resistencia nomas.
algunas fotos del  montaje:

lo que esta parado y parece un bafle, es un modelo que hice en carton para ver como quedaria, jejeje, y las maderas estan en frente.
el bafle ya emsamblado y con cola rebalsando.
colocando los tornillos.
hechos los agujeros probando los tubos de sintonia.
el bafle terminado.
el driver y los tweeter, nome decido que tweeter ponerle o si ponerlelos 4 tweeter.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola lemall. Te quedo muy bien la caja. 
Pareciera que con un driver y un par de tweters debe sonar bien pero deberas calcular la frecuencia de cruce del crossover muy bien para que no se produzcan interferencias acusticas entre componentes, o sea, que un determinada frecuencia no sea reproducida por dos componentes en igualdad de potencia al mismo tiempo. Esto te asegurara un sonido del tipo plano en tu caja o bafle.

Algunas consideraciones: solo resistencas y capacitores NO LO CREO muy conveniente ya que en acustica necesita lidiar con impedancias y estas son compuestas por bobinas tambien. Me parece que or las caracteristicas de tus componentes recortaria el woofer en los 1800 hz, esa es la frecuencia de cruce baja o cruce entre graves y medios, y los tweeter en los 10000 hz para una eficiencia mejorada de todo el conjunto.

Para ello me parece correcto utilizar un crossover de segundo orden o 12 db por octava de atenuacion que consta de capacitores y bobna y luego le agregas a los tweters unas resistencia para no reventarlos con los 200 watts de la caja.

Mira este post donde hay una muy buena explicacion de como hacer los calculos del crossover y luego seguimos conectados.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Por último, los tweeter van conectados a una divisor muy sencillo constituido a partir de un capacitor de 2.2 uf mas una resistencia de 18 ohms 1 watts en serie con el positivo del mismo y entre la union de la R con el C va una resistencia de 15 ohms y 5 watts con conexion a negativo del tweeter y conexion negativa.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

